# A betta sim?



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

[Sorry if this doesn't belong here.]

If me and my friend were to make a betta adoptable sim, do you think it would be worth it? Things you can do on it:

• Adopt bettas.
• Breed bettas [MAYBE]
• Forum with other players! But I would link this site to the game :-D
• Owning bettas, watch them grow.
• Different types to choose from, CT, VT, HM, PK 
• Many colors, names.
• A challenge, allow clicks to get your betta to grow.
• Own as many bettas as you want.
• Buy bettas, from players or from the Local Fish Store, bettas are judged by real life prices from my LFS, and you get to start with $100 - $200 like a REAL person does.
• Realistic, so you don't have $1,000 and buy unlimited items.
• And much more 

I am thinking, maybe this site could help people learn to care for bettas, or just a fun game for all betta lovers? Do you think I should make a Betta Sim?

Yes Or No?

The site will only be for fun, and learning about bettas, I will be linking a lot of things to Bettafish.com to support this site, and have other members enjoy it, and they can ask questions here :lol: So is it worth it? Ima have to get a art team  And stuff, but i'll do it if it's worth it. And if you guys agree, what is a suitable name

I WUV BETTAS. This was my friends idea I kinda like it because I love owning bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sound like a good game but check out fish tycoon it is similar.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

I played fish tycoon, but it's outdated I use to play it when it first came out... It doesn't bring my attention anymore, I also have it on my Android and Ipod, so I was looking for something "new"


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd be interested if there was some good artwork. I'm a sucker for good artwork. xD


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha, same with me I might try to get it animated so it's realistic, the fish flares, swims around, takes a breath. It really depends  Hehe, and for backup I will need some moderators and an art team to help me out though.

I will probably just watch my betta, draw him, scan it to my computer and then color and shade everything, depends


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean if the Betta sim is similar enough the creators of fish tycoon will sue you for patent violations.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Not exactly, if my site was called "Fish Tycoon" had all there fishes in it, do the exact same thing, have them swimming in a tank with other fish then yes I could be sued.

But if I were just to make a Betta Sim where you can buy, adopt, sell, trade, interact with other members. Give tips on how to care for a betta, how they grow..etc, Not really.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You would be surprised if they sued those corperote lawyers are pretty convincing.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds fun! It would also probably help me cut back on buying real bettas, lol.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I doubt there would be any law suits. After all Fish Tycoon isn't the only one out there, I can think of quite a few fish sims on Facebook. And a Betta sim would be quite different from other fish sims. I'm assuming it would be set in a home, not a fish store, and each tank would only hold one fish (or maybe add otos, neons and corys?). Breeding would be nothing like the other fish sims, seeing as you have to remove both father and mother. It sounds very fun to play, really!

It would be a lot of work.. you would have to have the tanks themselves, medications, decorations.. breeding setups, jars for fish as they grow.. OK it sounds really fun, lol, but a labor of love. I'm sorry I can't code or I would so help!

Oh, maybe a virtual Aqua Bid.. with another name of course.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Definitely worth it... I can see myself becoming addicted already...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I would love it !!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I love it, and it would be so helpful to show people the right way to take care of a betta, and would be a lot of fun for children as well. Great Idea


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea us Betta keepers would love and we could use to help get rid of Betta ignorance.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay, it's going to be harder once school starts I will probably be using a site that hosts sims on it. I might make the art animated so the fish swim, flare, take a breath. Depends if the site can take animated art.

The site will be called "The Last Splenden" after horrible breeding, discovering of the Splendens, and YOU having to leave your home having a company build over the Betta stream, only 2 bettas were found.

Those are some of the hints I will give out  Idea's will be well appreciated.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, I will be figuring all of that out  Haha, but right now I do appreciate art, and idea's 8) I will need to figure out the medication thing and all of that


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

It seems like a fun game! I'm behind you 100%


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Defend your bettas against to the evil bowl keepers who will starve and abuse them.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You would be surprised if they sued those corperote lawyers are pretty convincing.


This sounds more like an online adoptable game rather than something like Fish Tycoon. I don't think they would be interested. Plus as MollyJean said, Fish Tycoon isn't the only fish sim out there. 

Personally, I love the idea! I play on a few adoptable sites when the forums bore me. I would LOVE a fish-based adoptable site. I'd help with the art, but I'm a terrible artist. If you can get it up and running, I know a few places where I could advertise it.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a sucker for games with breeding and genetics components, so I hope it includes those.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It'd be nice if some genetics could be incorporated in. Just colours and tail types. Would take a lot of work.
Do we have any coders on here? :-D


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

My friend wants me to use "myadopts" as the site base, since it's an adoptable site creator and there adding much more to the script. 


The genetics might be hard, it really depends since if I were to bred a CT & HM it's going to be "" if you mean by mix breeding, I need to figure out the breeding system so if someone bred a blue halfmoon and a red halfmoon we'll have to see what happens  I wonder what gender and color I would get.

Until I can find strong coders I will be using Myadopts to create the site  The dumb part is, it'll be harder to do features but I'll try.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What about Betta exercising stuff and Indian Almond leaves to help your fish some sort of sport where you win or beat a random CPU's Betta different breeding tanks and tactics different Betta foods the sport could be racing or fighting oh and Betta shows were you compete to breed the best Betta and protect your fish from bowl keepers.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

That sounds awesome! I'd love to play something like that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We all would.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What about Betta exercising stuff and Indian Almond leaves to help your fish some sort of sport where you win or beat a random CPU's Betta different breeding tanks and tactics different Betta foods the sport could be racing or fighting oh and Betta shows were you compete to breed the best Betta and protect your fish from bowl keepers.



Maybe, there might be mini-games. There will probably be "Betta Beauty Show" competitions to win a $500 - $1,000 award game money, depends what "Myadopts" can support.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

And maybe expeditions to search for supplies and new fish.


----------



## graymyca (Jun 25, 2012)

This sounds like fun, I wish I could help somehow but I don’t have the skills or the time. It would be a great educational opportunity for new betta keepers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Love the sound of your sim! You should try to incorporate a feature of designing your own tank and that


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, oh! I can draw the bubble nests! >.>


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a great idea!!! I have been a gamer chick forever and I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED THE SIMS PLUS THE sims Pets. I went to school for animation, let me know if I could help in anyway with the art. I need reasons to keep exercising my artistic talent


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love any help I can get with art, moderators, and coders.

If anyone knows "myadopts" which has a script that allows you to create your own adoptable site, I will be using that until I find a proper site to use which can make a way better one, with school starting in 3 more days I won't be purchasing any forums, so you might see addresses like .myadopts___ and "free.forums" for example.


----------

